# Sage Z-Axis 8wt Fly Rod for Sale



## lostkayaker (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a 8wt Sage Z-Axis in mint condition for sale. Used less than a dozen times as a back up rod. The Sage Lifetime Warranty Card is included as well. $450 firm. Located in Rockport, TX. Call, text, or email if interested. 2103105871 or [email protected]


----------



## lostkayaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Bump to $400


----------

